# Transfert video IPad > USB ..?



## MisterDrako (19 Mai 2011)

Bonjour....

quelqu'un sait il s'il est possible d'effectuer un Transfert video IPad > USB ..

via l'adaptateur usb prevu our le transfert des photos par ex...

sinon comment transferez vous vos videos faites depuis l'ipad, lorsque vous etes en 
exterieur afin de liberer de l'espace sur l'IPad....?

Merci ....


----------



## lineakd (19 Mai 2011)

@misterdrako, recherches tu ceci?


----------



## MisterDrako (19 Mai 2011)

Pas tout à fait....

C'est le contraire en fait....

Je cherche une solution me permettant de transferer des video realisées avec l'IPad
Vers un support "amovible" afin de vider la memoire interne de l'IPad ....

en deplacement ça compte l'espace dispo et les videos sont gourmandes
En espace disque ! !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mai 2011)

Utilise simplement dropbox.... C'est tout simple...

Totalement hors sujet, mais filmer avec un iPad: berk....


----------



## MisterDrako (21 Mai 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Utilise simplement dropbox.... C'est tout simple...
> 
> Totalement hors sujet, mais filmer avec un iPad: berk....



j'utilise deja dropbox avec le mac / l'ipad / les  iphones....

je cherche une solution autonome.... (sans wifi...)

on a pas toujours cela de dispo...



berk ...?

je trouve la qualité sympa pour un IParreil .....

bien sûr ça reste du depannage....


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Mai 2011)

Je pense que tu peut attendre  d'avoir le réseau sous la main pour utiliser dropbox... Sinon, la 3G (mais avec la video aie le forfait).

Pour la qualité, tout est relatif... Je suis photofilmeur (principalement mariage), et crois moi mes clients ne seraient pas ravi de me voir filmer avec L'ipad... J'utilise mes 5d Mark II  sur monopodes, avec des objectifs adéquats... C'est déjà assez dur comme Ca de faire des trucs propres de qualité pro (il faut savoir faire) que se brider avec du matos de m....


----------



## MisterDrako (21 Mai 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je pense que tu peut attendre  d'avoir le réseau sous la main pour utiliser dropbox... Sinon, la 3G (mais avec la video aie le forfait).
> 
> Pour la qualité, tout est relatif... Je suis photofilmeur (principalement mariage), et crois moi mes clients ne seraient pas ravi de me voir filmer avec L'ipad... J'utilise mes 5d Mark II  sur monopodes, avec des objectifs adéquats... C'est déjà assez dur comme Ca de faire des trucs propres de qualité pro (il faut savoir faire) que se brider avec du matos de m....



Selon ou tu te trouves le reseau tu peux l'attendre longtemps !!!

Encore une fois je parle de solution de DEPANNAGE .....

J'ai une habitude aussi en ce qui concerne "premiere" et autres !....

Neanmoins je fais plus de video depuis pas mal de temps ( idem pour la photo )
J'ai tout vendu recemment....

Sur l'ipad il s'agit juste de capter des mini scenes mais qui peuvent vite peser...

Lorsque je suis en montagne avec mes chiens nordiques on peut passer pas mal de temps sans reseau ...

Mais bon je vais me resoudre à emporter mon Mac sinon tant pis...


----------



## lineakd (24 Mai 2011)

@misterdrako, peut-être une solution en approche: 
 - Seagate Goflex Satellite.


----------



## MisterDrako (24 Mai 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @misterdrako, peut-être une solution en approche:
> - Seagate Goflex Satellite.




En effet et je te remercie c'est deja une 1ere approche iinteressante....

en esperant une recharge via chargeur de voiture peut etre car si l'on emporte son Macbook alors on l'utilise pour vider le NiPad...:love:

à suivre donc qui sait....


----------

